# Removing Paint from saw blade



## SarahFair (Dec 15, 2012)

I was painting a saw blade for the SOs brother..
First time painting metal and first time with metallic paint.

What I did was use painters tape and taped the whole thing off then sketched it out and cut it with an exacto knife
I did a good few coats of a gold metallic waited a day for it to dry and pealed the tape off only for some of the paint to peal with it. 
Luckily I figured out to cut again with the exacto knife before peeling the rest, but it was already too late for the face.

The paint simply will not peel off now and I'm going to have to remove it..
What is the best way to get it off metal?


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 15, 2012)

try acetone and a scrape razor


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 15, 2012)

A chemical stripper in a spray can or torch would be the easiest !


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 15, 2012)

I only need to remove the face


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 15, 2012)

Put the blade in a saw and cut wood. LOL


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2012)

Clamp a razor blade in a pair of vice grip pliers, and carefully "cut" the paint off. Use the same motion as you use when your sharpen a knife on a whetrock.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> I only need to remove the face



tape off the body and use goofoff!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 16, 2012)

Hm I have razors and paint thinner 
I'm a little fearful of taping the body off for the rest peeling off with it


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 16, 2012)

For future reference, peel the tape off as soon as you finish painting, before it dries fully.


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 16, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> For future reference, peel the tape off as soon as you finish painting, before it dries fully.



I have done that before only to have the paint get in other places. 
Cutting again worked well enough


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Goof off or paint thinner or mineral spirits.Pour any of them on and let it soak for 2-5 minutes and then wipe it off. Good Luck!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 17, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Goof off or paint thinner or mineral spirits.Pour any of them on and let it soak for 2-5 minutes and then wipe it off. Good Luck!



I did actually get some goo off at the store the other day.. didn't even think of that


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 17, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Hm I have razors and paint thinner
> I'm a little fearful of taping the body off for the rest peeling off with it



Wipe the surface down with acetone first, and you wont have to worry about the paint not stick'n!


----------



## knifemaker73 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sara get you some low tac painters tape and tape off it is the blue masking tape 
Knifemaker73


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 18, 2012)

The blue stuff is what I used. The metallic paint just stuck to it in a sort of "glove" like fashion. 

Im in the middle of repainting now an will just cut around the tape before removing


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> Put the blade in a saw and cut wood. LOL



idjit


----------

